# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  (Продам) Humble Frozen Synapse Bundle (5р)

## AxartA

*Продаю steam ключи для Humble Frozen Synapse Bundle
Цена: 5 руб. 
Купить: Покупка онлайн

WM-идентификатор 389634953210
ICQ : 723909 или в ЛС
Вы получаете:*

*Видео:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bH7Cooa5zs

----------


## AxartA

Добавлена новая игра, Trauma
 Кто уже купил ключ, получил её бесплатно. Ищите у себя в библиотеке игр.

----------


## AxartA

Добавлена новая игра spacechem
Кто уже купил ключ, получит её по запросу - бесплатно!


Итог, вы получаете 3 игры: Humble Frozen Synapse Bundle, Trauma и spacechem за 5 руб!

----------


## Assass1n1191

> Кто уже купил ключ, получит её по запросу - бесплатно!


Что значит по запросу? Какой запрос?

----------


## AxartA

> Что значит по запросу? Какой запрос?


в аське или лс

----------

